# Looking for Ernie Cavitts



## captsi (Feb 26, 2011)

Does anyone know Ernie Cavitts and if he still wraps? I have a couple blanks I want to have done up but I lost his number. Any help = BIG THANKS!


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

http://www.cavittscustoms.com/


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

He's down in Panama City now.


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

I just got back from a keys trip with Erine and Linda. I think Erine lost his phone the best way to get in touch with him right now is to call Linda at 850.630.1798


----------



## captsi (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks everybody... I'll probably call him next week.


----------

